# My Rattie family is having a divorce??



## Kevin<3Mai (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

I don't know why I have this urge to share my personal life with you, but I think I need someone to talk to that does not know me in real life (if that make sense). I have a long distance rattie family with my just recently ex-boyfriend (literally tonight). By that I mean 3 boys with me and my first 2 boys with him while we were living in the same state in college (I have a blog post that explains it). I am scared that I will never get to see them ever again. He broke up with me and I feel like I just lost my best friend of 6 years and family. I am very sad. I guess I am looking for relationship/movingon/whatshouldIdoaboutoutrats advice... I don't know. 

I might be changing my username soon if this relationship does not resolve soon. Sorry if this does not belong here. 

-mai


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Firstly, sorry about your break up. They're horrible and god, I wouldn't wish that feeling on my worst enemy. Its gut wrenching. The only advice I've ever given on break-ups and moving on is settle everything (money, giving stuff back, no hard feelings etc) then giving yourself tons & tons of space. 6 years is a long time and this will be hard but you'll only make it worse for yourself & him if you don't give that distance. I fell in love when I was 14 with a girl who I never got with till I was 17. She was the love of my life but we weren't great at the "talking about our problems" thing. We split up 6 months down the line and I was hung up on her for 18 months till I met my recent partner. The space helps. Now we're friends and we're both settled in our new lives, thats how you want it to turn out. As for the rats, were they originally yours or his or bought as a joint pet? Like how did they come into your lives etc? Because if they were originally yours, I would talk to him about rehoming them with yourself. If they were joint then I would just be civil and keep in sensible contact for the rats.


----------

